# Marry in the Netherlands on a Visa?



## paytongoose (Jul 3, 2014)

Let me start.

My boyfriend and I met in Canada June 2012. He was in the British army training when we met. He had to go back to England in July. I applied for a two year work visa and got to the UK Jan 2013. I lived there until Nov 2014 when I had to move back to Canada. We planned for him to come on a youth visa as well and he had a flight booked April 2015. He had issues at border and we were not aware his small criminal record would be an issue still as it was over 5 years ago and he has been in Canada with the Army. Since we have been to Mexico to meet up but we need help. 

He cannot apply for rehabilitation to have his record cleared till April 2016 so Canada is off the table. However I am up for going to England. HOWEVER we want to get married abroad somewhere so we can apply for the spouse visa and skip an application process, and save some time and money.


As a Canadian I could get a one year work visa to Amsterdam easy, could we marry once I reside there a few months? It would be a one year mobility work visa

Anything helps to get us together <3

Any suggestions, comments, ideas, questions feel free!


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't think I fully understand your plan.

You want to live in The Netherlands while he lives in the UK. Then you get married so you can then enter the UK without having to go through the visa application process? I am not sure if I get that right and also I am not sure how that saves money. Without any knowledge on the British immigration laws, I think that just being married doesn't mean they are going to welcome you with open arms. You haven't lived together so it will look like you are trying to enter illegally (which in a way is true). Besides, living in Amsterdam isn't particularly cheap and it isn't that easy to find a place to begin with. A visa doesn't cost money and you can certainly get it a lot faster than the few months you would spend in The Netherlands?

I can't get you any legal advice here cause I don't really understand your plan, but in general I think that trying to work around immigration laws isn't your smartest bet. You won't be the first person to try and beat the system and if you take a quick look around the forums this isn't a new trick and immigration officers will know this too  Besides, I believe in your situation, there really is no reason to try and trick the system unless you want to truly complicate your life.

April 2016 isn't that far away and if you can get a visa for The Netherlands, why can't you get one for the UK?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I admit that, like Dutchess, I'm a little confused as to just what you're trying to accomplish here.

Yes, getting a one year work visa for the Netherlands will get you closer to your bf. I'm assuming you're referring to a sort of working holiday visa here. Normally for a regular work visa, you find the job first and let the employer handle most of the visa stuff for you. 

Getting married while you're in the Netherlands is ok, too, I suppose. But, it doesn't guarantee you a spouse visa for the UK. Post something over in the Britain forum and you'll find out that many people have been refused a spouse visa, usually because the UK spouse doesn't meet the financial support requirements. Don't know if that's your case, but it's something to be aware of.

For your foreign marriage to get you an "advantage" in the visa department, you and your husband would have to live for a couple of years in the Netherlands - and prove that you are legitimately established there in order to qualify for an EEA family permit, I think it is. But check over in the UK forum if that's your ultimate goal.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## casperisk (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm not sure how it saves money to live in Amsterdam for a year than applying for a spouse visa? 

If your assumption is that the total annual cost of living in Amsterdam is less than UK spouse visa fees, you're wrong.

You may also not be saving much time this way because it takes a while before one finds a job, an apartment etc.


----------



## paytongoose (Jul 3, 2014)

casperisk said:


> I'm not sure how it saves money to live in Amsterdam for a year than applying for a spouse visa?
> 
> If your assumption is that the total annual cost of living in Amsterdam is less than UK spouse visa fees, you're wrong.
> 
> You may also not be saving much time this way because it takes a while before one finds a job, an apartment etc.


I think your mistaken. I am going to Amsterdam for one year so I can be closer to my bf who lives in England, we cant apply for spouse visa yet as he needs the year to prove he meets financial requirements plus we want to get married in Denmark. I could stay in canada but he cant visit till he gets clearance from old criminal record and It costs too much to go back and forth. Also atleast in Amsterdam I can work if I am in the UK I cant


----------

